# Elmer's Mill #33 Plans



## JMI (Apr 29, 2009)

I know of Elmer's plans on the John-Tom site and the same plans from the four yahoo Elmer's Engines groups. I'm hoping to find a cleaner version of Elmer's Mill engine #33. Those have the margins cut off on them and I like to use the drawings as part of the engine "display". Are there better versions of the drawings out there?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 29, 2009)

JMI  said:
			
		

> I know of Elmer's plans on the John-Tom site and the same plans from the four yahoo Elmer's Engines groups. I'm hoping to find a cleaner version of Elmer's Mill engine #33. Those have the margins cut off on them and I like to use the drawings as part of the engine "display". Are there better versions of the drawings out there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim



I looked at my copies and sources. Unfortunately the ones you have access to are probably as good as you'll find. They appear to be scans of the pages from Elmer's original book. I do not own, or have I seen the original book but I'm sure those printed originals a very clear. If you were to print up and/or trim up a reduced size for display purposes the areas of concern might go unnoticed. Just a thought.

-MB


----------



## JMI (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the idea, MB. The "problem" is on a couple of pages the edges are chopped off and pieces of the drawing are missing. :-\

Thanks

Jim


----------



## RexXar (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for ideas man.,I think I might some of those ideas in my work.,




_________________


----------



## fla Jim (Aug 6, 2009)

On the bottom of "John-Tom's" Elmer's plans is the "appendix"

http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/ShopWisdomRevNov07.pdf

In there is more detailed drawings of cylinders, shafts etc. you can get the dimensions cut off on the #33 dwg.


----------

